# What are the negatives of living in kelowna??



## m field

Hi we have recently been out to kelowna on a fact finding trip and mostly loved the place and have started the process for P.R. Although we know there are downsides toevery where,just wondered if anyone out there has just moved to kelowna and how they are getting on ????????? I have read a few peoples comments about not seeing Kelowna through rose tinted lenses anymore and would love any info at all. Inbox me if you like..

Thanks Maria


----------



## mikecwm

m field said:


> Hi we have recently been out to kelowna on a fact finding trip and mostly loved the place and have started the process for P.R. Although we know there are downsides toevery where,just wondered if anyone out there has just moved to kelowna and how they are getting on ????????? I have read a few peoples comments about not seeing Kelowna through rose tinted lenses anymore and would love any info at all. Inbox me if you like..
> 
> Thanks Maria


I'll be honest - I don't live in Kelowna, but I do visit there for work several times a year, so I get to compare it to Vancouver area where I live.
First negative thing I found is the traffic. Harvey avenue - which you need to use to get almost anywhere, seems to be perpetually busy.
Not something I expected in a small city (after getting used to Vancouver traffic).
At least the new Okanagan Lake bridge has eased some of the hold-ups getting to/from the Westshore.
Summers can be very hot - high 30s are not uncommon.
Winters can be very cold - minus 20s are common. 
It is of course much sunnier than Vancouver, so that must help in winter.
House prices seem to be almost on a par with Vancouver, which would be a negative, unless you're selling and moving to somewhere like 100 Mile House.
Hopefully you'll get others from Kelowna to comment for you. 
Most may be out enjoying the city and surrounding country to read Expat Forum though.
Good luck - It has to a vast improvement on almost anywhere in the UK (my original home).


----------



## telcoman

Real estate prices are the biggest negative. It can also be a a bit bleak in winter especially if you have seen the place in summer.


----------



## denisevines

Emigrated to Kelowna in feb 2006 from Lancashire, England. We live in West Kelowna across the bridge from kelowna. West Kelowna population around 30,000, Kelowna is 100,000 people. Roads can be busy in summer but by comparison to England, not too bad. Roads are quietier in winter as many of the older folks go south. Seasons are much more distinct than UK. Summers are hot and dry. Winters are cold but dry and you do get used to it. Choice of shops isn't great but the US is only an hour away. The ocasional weekend trips to Seattle are amazing and you have to pass some great outlet shopping malls! We brought lettersfor insurance from the UK which weren't accepted by ICBC so we had to start from 0 no claims which was expensive. Food shopping is expensive, petrol is much lower than UK and MOT's don't exist.


----------



## m field

Thanks for that - Would you return to the U.K then?? We live in Hull at the moment hoping to get out there in approx 18 months
Maria


----------



## felicity82

hi there, we moved to west kelowna also last week actually! Just in time for the tax rise on canada day! So we arrived for the 12% tax to go on everything. In honesty i wouldnt say Kelowna is any cheaper than the UK and although we did some research into prices, until you are here setting up a home it is hard to think what you will need to spend in reality. We got a shock when we realised that on the prices of the things in the stores or any purchases made online dont include tax and there are added taxes on things like TV for recycling on top of the usual 2 taxes. For expats the 12% is making it easier as before it varied between 7% and 14% so at least you can work that out. We also found that once we ordered a bulk of our furniture there is no such thing as free delivery, so that is worth baring in mind and hiring a truck might be a cheaper option. Other than that we love it here so far, the highway 97 is busy busy and busiest between 4-6 but to be honest if you can cope on uk roads this is nothing, they dont speed about acting stupid like alot of drivers on the road in UK. I would say the main thing you would need to do on arriving is hire a car or truck as you need to get about to see the area as its so beautiful.

To be honest if you watch your pennies until you are established, thats the cons out the window as far as i can see.


----------



## m field

Oh well good luck hope everything goes smoothly for you.. Would appreciate it if you would let me know any problems you come across?? We visited in May and am just in the process of applying for ~P.R.

Thanks Maria


----------



## clint

*kelowna*



m field said:


> Hi we have recently been out to kelowna on a fact finding trip and mostly loved the place and have started the process for P.R. Although we know there are downsides toevery where,just wondered if anyone out there has just moved to kelowna and how they are getting on ????????? I have read a few peoples comments about not seeing Kelowna through rose tinted lenses anymore and would love any info at all. Inbox me if you like..
> 
> Thanks Maria


Hi, as an ex kelowna resident for 23 years,with children and parents in Kelowna, now residing in mexico , I can tell you that Kelowna has changed not the sleepy resort town it used to be but a city on the lake with all the crime problems you can imagine .
Cost of living has gone through the roof as well.,
On the surface all looks status quo but after living and working you will soon discover that all that glitters in not necessarily gold.
jk


----------



## inutley

m field said:


> Oh well good luck hope everything goes smoothly for you.. Would appreciate it if you would let me know any problems you come across?? We visited in May and am just in the process of applying for ~P.R.
> 
> Thanks Maria


Hi Maria,

We moved out from the UK to kelowna about 6 months ago with our family and are loving it. So far winters have not been bad at all - there was virtually no snow here in the valley (but about 3m up at Big White if you like skiing!), summer has been great - there is very little rain here compared to the Uk - I think we have probably had about 4-5 days of heavy rain since we got here, so you really can make the most of the outdoors. Given the current exchange rate, currently it makes it slightly more expensive to move but at about 1.8 CD to the pound you are on a par - above that i would say you are in profit. We find cost of groceries similar and a little cheaper to the uk overall - a lot of fruit and veg and meat is cheaper, but things like beer, wine and cereals are a little more expensive. Compared to most UK cities the driving and traffic here is not bad at all - I get across town from one end to the other in under half an hour in rush hour - but depends what you are used to. House prices are on the higher end for Canada but still good value compared to the UK - you can get a big 3000sqft house (4-5 beds) in a good part of town for about 300,000 pounds even at current exchange rates. Again, depends what you are used to from the UK (we lived in bristol). Eating out we find very reasonable, and do so with the family every week. I understand peoples comment on the crime situation here - like anywhere there are good and bad parts of town, but where we live we have never seen or heard of any trouble at all, but it does go on elsewhere. The police are always very visible here though, and I dont think it is particularly any worse than a reasonable size city in the UK. You will find vehicle insurance expensive (but that applies in most parts of USA/Canada), but if you can bring agood no claims history from the UK that helps to keep it down -but you just make sure you have records of every year of your insurance - a simple 5 years no claims letter will not do. I work in the construction industry and can send you some contacts for plumbing companies if you like, there are lots here in the valley, and work is pretty reasonable at the moment, so you should have some luck. 
Regards
Ian


----------



## m field

Hi Ian
Oh Great sounds like your enjoying yourself's. We live in Hull so housing will be much cheaper than Bristol i presume. But you know we just feel we have to give it a go in Kelowna we have spoke about emigrating for so long and as long as my hubby can get a decent job we should be fine. Any plumbing/gas contacts would be fantastic. We have filled out the P.R forms but have had a last minute decision to apply for jobs first in hope of getting a job offer and coming on a temp. visa first. We thought this would be quicker, but then from what i have read this is hard to do from the U.K. But we thought we would give it a try for 6-8 weeks and then if we dont have any luck put in the P.R visas.
Which part of Kelowna do you live in?? We liked the Mission area but obviously will have to look at what we can afford.
Thanks for your info.
Maria


----------



## denisevines

*No we would not return to the UK*



m field said:


> Thanks for that - Would you return to the U.K then?? We live in Hull at the moment hoping to get out there in approx 18 months
> Maria


Hi Maria,

We would not return to the UK. We have met a few expats who have gone back to the UK and the biggest thing that I would say is that it is a lot about mindset. The day we emigrated, Canada was our home. Sure it isn't all plain sailing and life throws a few curve balls but if you approach it with a positive attitude it can also be a wonderful adventure and the Canadians are very friendly. We have Canadian and British friends here and really enjoy the outdoor lifestyle.

Good luck.
Denise


----------



## inutley

m field said:


> Hi Ian
> Oh Great sounds like your enjoying yourself's. We live in Hull so housing will be much cheaper than Bristol i presume. But you know we just feel we have to give it a go in Kelowna we have spoke about emigrating for so long and as long as my hubby can get a decent job we should be fine. Any plumbing/gas contacts would be fantastic. We have filled out the P.R forms but have had a last minute decision to apply for jobs first in hope of getting a job offer and coming on a temp. visa first. We thought this would be quicker, but then from what i have read this is hard to do from the U.K. But we thought we would give it a try for 6-8 weeks and then if we dont have any luck put in the P.R visas.
> Which part of Kelowna do you live in?? We liked the Mission area but obviously will have to look at what we can afford.
> Thanks for your info.
> Maria


Hi Maria,

Here are a few names (below) as a start, I am not sure if the first two carry their own engineers but if not would give you some names of who they use. All work throughout the Okanagan area. I will get a few more names for you later this week. A temp visa would be the quickest route but you are dependent on someone else - we put in for the PR and I secured a job during the process, so my company paid some moving costs instead. It also gives you some more flexibility as you are not held to that job/company either.
We are living in the mission area, in Kettle Valley, and it is a great place for families. Let us know nearer the time and we can get some contacts for you for accomodation/housing etc. One of the best things over here is that the house buying process is so quick - four weeks from finding our house we were moving in!
It is quite a good time to buy over here right now, prices have dropped a bit and I would expect it to be like this for another 6 months or so. Let me know if you have any other queries. 

Rambow Mechanical Tel: 250-762-8999 (Rambow Mechanical Ltd. - Welcome)
Strathcona Mechanical Tel: 250-763-3879 (Strathcona Mechanical Limited)
Christman Plumbing & Heating Tel:250-765-0066
Winter Plumbing and Heating Tel: 250-491-2106

Regards

Ian


----------



## m field

Once again thanks that is a great help. We looked round Kettle Valley and absoloutley loved it, i went in the show house there. It's like a little town you see in the movies the houses are just amazing i am very jelous !!Think Kettle valley may be out of our price range to start with but hopefully something we can work towards.

Like i say if we don't here anything in the next 6-8 weeks then we will put in for the P.R. anyway but just thought it was worth a go. I keep hearing different time scales for the P.R - skilled route. One person told me 6-9 months another told me more like 2-3 years. If its 6-9 months thats great . Any way we will just keep e-mailing and hope we get lucky.

How old are your children and have they settled well??
Ours are 8,5 and 2 all girls. The eldest asks all the time when are we moving to Canada? Just hope she's so enthusiastic when the time comes !!

Thankyou
Maria


----------



## denisevines

*House buying.*



inutley said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> Here are a few names (below) as a start, I am not sure if the first two carry their own engineers but if not would give you some names of who they use. All work throughout the Okanagan area. I will get a few more names for you later this week. A temp visa would be the quickest route but you are dependent on someone else - we put in for the PR and I secured a job during the process, so my company paid some moving costs instead. It also gives you some more flexibility as you are not held to that job/company either.
> We are living in the mission area, in Kettle Valley, and it is a great place for families. Let us know nearer the time and we can get some contacts for you for accomodation/housing etc. One of the best things over here is that the house buying process is so quick - four weeks from finding our house we were moving in!
> It is quite a good time to buy over here right now, prices have dropped a bit and I would expect it to be like this for another 6 months or so. Let me know if you have any other queries.
> 
> Rambow Mechanical Tel: 250-762-8999 (Rambow Mechanical Ltd. - Welcome)
> Strathcona Mechanical Tel: 250-763-3879 (Strathcona Mechanical Limited)
> Christman Plumbing & Heating Tel:250-765-0066
> Winter Plumbing and Heating Tel: 250-491-2106
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ian


Ian is right, the home buying process here is much easier and less stressful than in the UK. Gazumping doesn't exist, if you want to view 8 homes, one realtor can show you them all, without you making 8 separate appointments and best of all the sellers are rarely home when you view, so you can have a good look around and can discuss the property without feeling like you are offending the sellers. when you write an offer on a home, the offer is presented to the sellers by the realtor and you never usually meet the seller of the home. Appliances are more ofter than not included in the sale and homes have closets in the bedrooms so don't pay to ship any wardrobes unless they are a family heirloom. If you are looking at house prices on web sites, a rancher is what you would know as a bungalow and rancher can be single level or have a basement. A grade level entry property means it is a 2 storey home but unlike the UK the main accomodation ie, living, kitchen, dining rooms are usually on the upper level. 
The average single family home price last month was $480,000 but listings are very high at the moment and prices are under pressure with lots of reductions every day. One last thing when you see a home price, all prices are negotiable but on most properties you have to add on property transfer tax which is 1% of the first $200,000 and 2%of the balance. No stamp duty though.

Hope this helps. 
regards
Denise


----------



## inutley

m field said:


> Once again thanks that is a great help. We looked round Kettle Valley and absoloutley loved it, i went in the show house there. It's like a little town you see in the movies the houses are just amazing i am very jelous !!Think Kettle valley may be out of our price range to start with but hopefully something we can work towards.
> 
> Like i say if we don't here anything in the next 6-8 weeks then we will put in for the P.R. anyway but just thought it was worth a go. I keep hearing different time scales for the P.R - skilled route. One person told me 6-9 months another told me more like 2-3 years. If its 6-9 months thats great . Any way we will just keep e-mailing and hope we get lucky.
> 
> How old are your children and have they settled well??
> Ours are 8,5 and 2 all girls. The eldest asks all the time when are we moving to Canada? Just hope she's so enthusiastic when the time comes !!
> 
> Thankyou
> Maria


Hi maria,

How are things going -have you made any contacts? Our children are 4 and 2, and have settled in really quickly - they have had a great time as there are so many parks and playgrounds here - plus the beaches - that you never need to stay at home. They still remember our UK home sometimes, as initailly they thought it was a long holiday, but the eldest one said a few weeks ago that she really liekd it here and dint want to go back to Bristol!. The PR route can be a bit drawn out - we went that way and I guess it did take nearer to 2 years in total, but all i can say is that it is worth the wait, it has made such a difference to our lives. If you can get a company to sponsor you then 6 months is realistic, so its worth getting the PR in and then chasing down opportunities.
All the best
Ian


----------



## m field

Hi Ian, Thanks for asking, Well we have just been on holiday to my best friends wedding so back on with it now. Just filled out all the P.R. forms, going for photo's this week just need to fingd out if the English test is compulsory?? and if you need it before you put the application in or just if you are asked ?? But my husband has applied for a few more jobs this week by e-mail so were going to just keep trying and he's going to make some telephone calls next week. Were wonderingif its worth him flying over on his own to try and get a job and then we follow when the temp. visa is in place?? Work has slowed down dramatically here we have never been so quiet in 12 years which is very worrying!! We are even prepared to go nearer to Vancouver to start with if there is more work then move to Kelowna after 6-12 months.
Glad to year your children have settled well. We always say if the kids are happy - were happy !!!!! Carry on enjoying it - your not missing much here !! 
Maria


----------



## inutley

m field said:


> Hi Ian, Thanks for asking, Well we have just been on holiday to my best friends wedding so back on with it now. Just filled out all the P.R. forms, going for photo's this week just need to fingd out if the English test is compulsory?? and if you need it before you put the application in or just if you are asked ?? But my husband has applied for a few more jobs this week by e-mail so were going to just keep trying and he's going to make some telephone calls next week. Were wonderingif its worth him flying over on his own to try and get a job and then we follow when the temp. visa is in place?? Work has slowed down dramatically here we have never been so quiet in 12 years which is very worrying!! We are even prepared to go nearer to Vancouver to start with if there is more work then move to Kelowna after 6-12 months.
> Glad to year your children have settled well. We always say if the kids are happy - were happy !!!!! Carry on enjoying it - your not missing much here !!
> Maria


Good luck with the application - with regard to the English test we just put in a signed letter each stating that we had been resident in the UK for 30+ years, were educated in english and used english as our primary language - I dont belive that you have to pay or sit any test as this is aimed at non english speaking countires really. It certainly helps if you are here - I approached several companies and arranged interveiws that I did in a one week trip out here last year. Let them know you are in progress with your visa application as they will then know you are serious!.

Regards
Ian


----------

